# New to embroidery - stabilizer question



## laurinan (Mar 15, 2011)

Very new to embroidery but have been reading the posts for a while. Everyone seems to helpful here and I have a question that I hope you can help with. I have a lightweight white 100% polyester golf shirt that I need to embroider a logo on the left chest about 3 X 3. It is slightly see through as well. What would be the best stabilizer to use for a good outcome?
Thank you.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

You can get a no show mesh that is great for applications like this.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use no show mesh from Floriani. It used to come in white and flesh. I use the cut away version.


----------



## laurinan (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you - I have a E-Zee Weblon No-show. Is this what you are talking about? Do I use two or one?


----------



## laurinan (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you..I have white - do I only use one sheet? The material is very light...like a light jersey...moves alot.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I know it comes in weights. I usually use the heavier one. If you feel one is not enough, then put two. Better to have more than you need than not enough.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

I might even add a little spray-on adhesive to try to make that thin fabric sit still. 

-Randy


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

If I am worrying about the fabric moving, I use a fusible no show mesh (it can be ironed on) and then one piece of the now show mesh. It works perfect that way. Floriani supplies both products and I get it from Floriani Commercial


----------



## laurinan (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your help and advice. I will try both and see what works best. Thank you again!


----------



## NovaDisc (Sep 5, 2011)

Laurinan,
I'm curious to hear which one worked best for you?
Michael
Nova Disc


----------



## laurinan (Mar 15, 2011)

I used the woven without any spray on. Worked very nicely. Tried the spray on and it caused a gumming on my needles. Wont use spray lke that again.


----------



## TheThread (Oct 10, 2011)

Your choice of stabilizer (no show) seems good ... u should try doing the job with one layer if it works then good for you.. other wise you can use two layers.. it wont show on the final product! good luck!


----------

